# Problem Car Starting.



## Isaias4u2nv (Jan 19, 2011)

So I'm having a problem with my Altima starting, sometimes when I start the car the crank is really long once I try again to start car it starts well but after a while it gets old and embarrassing.

Car Info:
-2005 Nissan Altima 4 cylinder.
-47,000 miles on it.
-Last oil change and filter was 2 months ago.
-New NGK spark plugs installed 1 month ago.

Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

I suggest replacing fuel filter & have fuel pressure regulator checked.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok I will give that a try and lets hope that works out.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope this fix works for you,GoodLuck! post back with results.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

STEALTHY SENTRA said:


> I suggest replacing fuel filter & have fuel pressure regulator checked.


im almost positive the fuel filter in un-serviceable its a part of the sending unit at least this is how it is in my 3.5 and id assume its the same in the 2.5...i would deff check the fuel pressure b.c your pump might be gettin weak and taking a long time to prime thats why it starts easier on the 2nd try cause its built up enough pressure to start id check spark change your plugs and see if there super fouled or what they look like that can tell you a lot..but check the spark of your coils too and if you have it available check your compression since you have a 4cyl and its 100x easier than it is on my 3.5


----------



## carrlos (Jul 26, 2009)

Change the cranshaft position sensor and the camshaft position sensor if they haven't already been changed from stock.


----------

